# Not code violation, but fun low voltage hooliganry.



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

So, I came across this is morning. The GC and the owner of our site, along with their insurance company, have become concerned about a couple of large arsons to multi-level housing that have occurred in the city as of late. So they decided to hire an alarm company to install these temp. wireless remote smoke detectors + wifi hubs. All of the hubs are mounted nicely on walls throughout the entire building, very clean work, and then we found this. Every trade's scrap was used with care and great artistry. :laughing:


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Man the staggered stud deal is such a PIA when dealing with the fire marshal. 

You either use metal boxes with putty pads or Allied Moulded boxes and good luck pleading your case on that deal.


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

walkerj said:


> Man the staggered stud deal is such a PIA when dealing with the fire marshal.
> 
> You either use metal boxes with putty pads or Allied Moulded boxes and good luck pleading your case on that deal.


Luckily up here its metal boxes all the time, with double layers of drywall in this particular building between suites and bordering halls to keep the fire guys happy. The cross braces are all mounted at 48-52 inches alternating as well, make boxing and cutting in switches a real pleasure.


----------

